# Where to get C++



## saigalp (Aug 14, 2007)

My nephew who is in 9 th class requires C++ language to practice at home. Where can I get it for him. Is it dowloadable from some site or what? Please help.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 14, 2007)

u want C++ language ?? lolzz   ok u bring me  english language i want to learn it !! hehe its also a language not something u can get it and give it 

download an IDE - Integrated Development Environment

in an IDE u can type your C++ programs and compile them using the compiler integrated with it

google search C++ IDE !!

or use this Dev C++

Dev C++ is a very good IDE !!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 14, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65520


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 14, 2007)

just do a google search. Isn't it strange that his nphew who is in 9th class requires c++ such a high level language. Is it in school syllabus or just he is practising at home bcoz of his interest.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 14, 2007)

abhijangda said:
			
		

> just do a google search. Isn't it strange that his nphew who is in 9th class requires c++ such a high level language. Is it in school syllabus or just he is practising at home bcoz of his interest.


ICSE n CSBE both have C++ from 9th 

Also , it Should be Low-Level instead of High-Level


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 14, 2007)

if u meant C++ learning resources or C++ books then 

then get it from here
*www.freeprogrammingresources.com/cppbooks.html

and 
*www.computer-books.us/cpp.php

basically there are infinite resources to learn C++ on the net

just google properly with proper terms !


----------



## slugger (Aug 14, 2007)

you may use *Turbo C++* which is probably what he will b using in school anyway. It is availabe 4 free d/l and usage from here

*Turbo C++*

u could also d/l *Visual C++ Express* also a freeware
but it is better not 2 get kids hooked on 2 MS devp platform so early on in life



			
				abhijangda said:
			
		

> Isn't it strange that his nphew who is in 9th class requires c++ such a high level language. Is it in school syllabus or just he is practising at home bcoz of his interest.


ya i agree with u 

lets start teaching them *Assembly Language*. Te lowest level language


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 14, 2007)

This might also help .

Ditch Turbo C++ use Relo !

u can compile TC programs using Borland's Latest Free compiler instead of the old TC which does not work _fine_ under Windows Vista/XP/2000



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> but it is better not 2 get kids hooked on 2 MS devp platform so early on in life


and why would be that . They're giving a much much Better IDE for Free what more do u want .


----------



## Garbage (Aug 14, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> and why would be that . They're giving a much much Better IDE for Free what more do u want .



hehehe.... Lets give AK47 for each child who want to practice of shooting a ball.  lol...


----------



## abhishek_del (Aug 15, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> u want C++ language ?? lolzz   ok u bring me  english language i want to learn it !! hehe its also a language not something u can get it and give it
> 
> download an IDE - Integrated Development Environment
> 
> ...



hehe u r funny man


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 15, 2007)

indian education system yaar...... kabhi b kuch b padate hai......
i studied c++ in 11th ,12th (cbse) then again in 2nd sem in engg.....


----------



## praka123 (Aug 15, 2007)

^huh!?for me in my engg(now lost!) 3rd & 4th sem we got fortran77,pascal and C. but the yr was 97-01


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 15, 2007)

We are studying C++ for the first time in our study record. (BCA 3rd Sem.).

We studied PASCAL in 1st and 2nd Sem.


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 15, 2007)

arey dude im into 3rd yr of engg ie 5th sem..... no other language done other than c n c++
java in this sem......
n wat they teach here in m.u is impossible to understand....


----------



## Garbage (Aug 15, 2007)

Then I must say that our (B.Sc. Computer Science - Pune University) syllabus is very nice.
We have C in First Year. C++ in second year & JAVA core & advance in Third Year as main languages !!!


----------



## Ron (Aug 15, 2007)

raina_rocks said:
			
		

> indian education system yaar...... kabhi b kuch b padate hai......
> i studied c++ in 11th ,12th (cbse) then again in 2nd sem in engg.....



YEs Buddy........Kabhi bi Kuck Bi Badal Sakta Hai........
I am in class 10 (CBSE Board) in ktm,Nepal............Due to the regular change in syllabus ... Few ncert books r yet to arrive here....



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> it Should be Low-Level instead of High-Level



. 
Buddy it has been 2 weks only......
How can we find out whether it is low or high level


----------



## max_demon (Aug 15, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> ICSE n CSBE both have C++ from 9th
> 
> Also , it Should be Low-Level instead of High-Level


No , i m in 9th and in my school they are teaching us with ancient book of Word 2000

i started learning C by myself now


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 15, 2007)

9th mein word.....tats true yaar...... i also learned such things in 9th......
@shirish...... mumbai univ n pune univ syllabus r not tat diff...... i did c n c++in 1st yr.... n nw java in 3rd.... (engg)......
they r teachin us assembly lang now(masm) in 3rd yr
@max..... learnin by urself is d best option


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 15, 2007)

And in my time, no Windows in our schools. All 12 years of my schooling I just saw MS DOS 6.22!  (1990-2002)


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 15, 2007)

^^ wat r u sayin yaar....... windows was introduced long time ago....
wich scool u were in???


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 15, 2007)

Our school goes by CBSE and till 2002, Windows was not required/part of the syllabus so our school's PC always remained on DOS. See the cost saving.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 15, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> No , i m in 9th and in my school they are teaching us with ancient book of Word 2000
> 
> i started learning C by myself now


Then i recommend that you start out with *C#* or Java which are much much more logical n better n with them you can concentrate more on your programming skills rather than spending time with petty stuff(read string handling as arrays)


----------



## Pathik (Aug 15, 2007)

i wd say that kids interested in computers shd be taught languages like c,c++,java,c#,vb,php,sql etc in school itself.. Instead of useless stuff like evs,geography,history nd stuff..
My schooling (like many others) was a waste acc to me..


----------



## Garbage (Aug 15, 2007)

^^ NEVER !!!

u use that knowledge anyhow in your life. Those subjects never waste of time !!!


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 15, 2007)

^^ those subjects r a waste of time.....where do u use history , geo,etc....bas apne baccho ko padane ke kaam aayega......
@pathiks..... ya dude...... i agree with u.....


----------



## max_demon (Aug 15, 2007)

+1 for patiks and shrish .
what i think is that the students should be taught subjects which they need practically need in future .

for example maths , the students must have more subjects in maths and science .
 .like , the student may choose his path from std 1st only .!

the syllebus must be like this

1st basic computing/hardware
2nd input/output , logo
3rd Basic, DOS
4th Windows,internet,www, gaming
5th advanced hardware , networking , photoshop
6th HTML , VB
7th C,C++
8th ASP.net , java ,Oracle
9th Hacking, advance java (must have homework like , make distro in 5 days and show) 

10th Chip level repairing , making commercial software , making OSes other than linux , developing games .

Survival of the fittest


----------



## Garbage (Aug 15, 2007)

So, u think INDIA must produce all IT students.
How could only IT mans live in world dear ??? We also need History / geography persons @!!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah all subjects are equally good, its a matter of liking that distorts ur perception.

Everything u ever learned pays off some day.
For what purpose will u use programming if u dont know the practical scenario for which u are making ur project/programs

for example ang GIS system needs an understanding of geography
Bioinformatics needs study of basic bio and other related tech.
Banking application needs knowledge of accountancy
prediction of future by any software depends upon the historical trends

and afterall learning all programming language dont make any sense since its like monotonous road u r walking on.
If u get to know C and C++ then u can expect to learn 90% other programming languages in less than a weeks learning curve.



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> +1 for patiks and shrish .
> what i think is that the students should be taught subjects which they need practically need in future .
> 
> for example maths , the students must have more subjects in maths and science .
> ...



that will be the most tuffest curriculum ever, and its not practical in approach.
Photoshop is like an art that can not be learned in 1 year, its a continuous learning.

So where the other fields go, are we making civilised citizen or just mechanical robots that can do just programming and all.

Then its better to deploy robots. That wont be the survial of fittest but the rage against the machine.


----------



## slugger (Aug 16, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> So, u think INDIA must produce all IT students.
> How could only IT mans live in world dear ??? We also need History / geography persons @!!!



i agree with u d00d, v must be exposed to all d available branches, learn what it is that they have to offer and only then would we b in a position to make a decision about waht path we would choose in our life
learning about history gives us the ability to appreciate our present and serve as a reminder to us to avoid following the path taken by our predecessors which had caused their downfall

learning abut geography gives us the ability to appreciate our physcal surrounding and be in a better position to understand the diverse condition that exist on our planet

*on lighter note* a geologist [geography] will know where to mine 4 silicon/copper and a historian will tell him where not to repeat history


----------



## mehulved (Aug 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> i wd say that kids interested in computers shd be taught languages like c,c++,java,c#,vb,php,sql etc in school itself.. Instead of useless stuff like evs,geography,history nd stuff..
> My schooling (like many others) was a waste acc to me..


What would then happen to things like GIS/GPS, localisation, music softwares and such? Those preparing such softwares need to know as much as possible about the concerned field.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 16, 2007)

We should Follow US/Canadian system where u study everythin till 8th n then have one major other minor subjects from 9th , so that you can concentrate on what career you want as well as having a general idea of all other subjects


----------



## Ron (Aug 16, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> We should Follow US/Canadian system where u study everythin till 8th n then have one major other minor subjects from 9th , so that you can concentrate on what career you want as well as having a general idea of all other subjects



Yes buddy....

I completly agree with u..
This Sst  is useless.....Studing History of India, Then Russia, Then Europe is useless ......................
Because I know After 2 yrs I wont remembver all this. dates ......

History hv made me mad...Lots of thing to mug up..................




			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> No , i m in 9th and in my school they are teaching us with ancient book of Word 2000
> 
> i started learning C by myself now



Yaa the Computer book is not up to ythe mark.....We hv Access and Html..........In class 10.................Our school teacher is teaching us C++ instead of Access......
It' gud but not ........becaude half og the class hv still confusion in Html............


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2007)

It seems lots of schools going are talkin in this thread, even i used to think that till 10th.

U all will realize when u go to college.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 16, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Yes buddy....
> 
> I completly agree with u..
> This Sst is useless.....Studing History of India, Then Russia, Then Europe is useless ......................
> ...



There is one famous phenomenon in OSS community, "*Don't re-invent the wheel*"
Just think, if you don't know, the Wheel is already invented, most probably u waste ur time in inventing wheel again....
*HISTORY will tell you !!!* History is not all about the kings and their Queens It is also about their culture, their knowledge and their *mistakes* which you shouldn't repeat !!

If you only mugged history, then .....



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> We should Follow US/Canadian system where u study everythin till 8th n then have one major other minor subjects from 9th , so that you can concentrate on what career you want as well as having a general idea of all other subjects



Do you think that @ 9th you were clever enough to decide which way you should go ??
How many students you see around, who want to be engineer in early days and ended up with some bachelor degree ???


----------



## max_demon (Aug 16, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Yaa the Computer book is not up to ythe mark.....We hv Access and Html..........In class 10.................Our school teacher is teaching us C++ instead of Access......
> It' gud but not ........becaude half og the class hv still confusion in Html............



our school computer does not have even windows xp or any linux installed 

our teacher is primary teacher . sometimes i am repairing the school system .


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 16, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> There is one famous phenomenon in OSS community, "*Don't re-invent the wheel*"
> Just think, if you don't know, the Wheel is already invented, most probably u waste ur time in inventing wheel again....
> *HISTORY will tell you !!!* History is not all about the kings and their Queens It is also about their culture, their knowledge and their *mistakes* which you shouldn't repeat !!
> 
> ...


Well all my friends had decided till 9th What stream they wanted to go into n many had even started JEE Coaching from 9th onwards . 

9th Std kids are mature enuf(according to me) to decide what vocation they want to pursue .


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2007)

^^ absolutely... and any1 doing engg ll tell u what a waste the current syllabus is.. atleast in MU..


----------



## slugger (Aug 16, 2007)

i completely disagree wit u 

im doin my engg but was totally enamoured by what i learnt in my history and geography classes

so after 10th i decided to drop bio and instead took up geography [as i always wanted 2 study engg] learnt d most amazing stuff there was

so now altho my curriculam does not require me 2 keep myself updated on issues related 2 history and geography i still read books pertaining to those 2 subjects [currently reading Freedom @ midnight along with d Design data book ]

ya but i do admit dat how ur teacher teach u the subject does make a huge difference in the future as to how you percieves a subject
i was fortunate to have been taught by teachers whose knowledge and enthusiasm was extremely infectious and studying these subjuects was never considered as a chore by us

so if u did not find any intrest while studying these subjects, blame your techers for their inability to generate enough intests in you about these subjects and not the amazing subjects themselves


----------



## Garbage (Aug 16, 2007)

^^yeh, how was ur teachers matters ...


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ absolutely... and any1 doing engg ll tell u what a waste the current syllabus is.. atleast in MU..




true dude...... 
im studyin in m.u ......most of d subjects they teach here r waste....


tell me 1 thing........ i hav chosen i.t engg coz i was interested in it...... but why was i taught subjects like mechanics, engg drawing,physics,chem in 1st yr???? then again thr r many subjects which r no where related to i.t but they r teachin us those subjects...... WHY????


----------



## vish786 (Aug 16, 2007)

stop it guys, this thread starter wants *" Borland Turbo C++ version 3.00 "*


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2007)

our current education system just encourages learning by rote.. But i didnt give in to.. And i m proud of it.. Also like u not evy1 is interested in history and geography.. I dont say that they arent amazing subjects but just that they dont interest me.. But i had to waste my time learning them.. Also at at this stage of my education (fe engg)i expect that they give me the power to choose my subjects rather than learning shitty chemistry and engg drawing


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 17, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> our current education system just encourages learning by rote.. But i didnt give in to.. And i m proud of it.. Also like u not evy1 is interested in history and geography.. I dont say that they arent amazing subjects but just that they dont interest me.. But i had to waste my time learning them.. Also at at this stage of my education (fe engg)i expect that they give me the power to choose my subjects rather than learning shitty chemistry and engg drawing


Exactly True !

That's why i'm applying for US/Canadian Universities whose syllabus is lot better than even IIT(For CS that is) .

They emphasise more on proctical approach rather than just bookish knowledge , which we wil forget after a year or two .

I Seriously HATE Chemistry , n all engineering colleges in India teach , Phy , Chem , etc in 1st Year .

On the other hand , Look at the CS Course at UC Berkeley , they have 2 maths courses n rest is etreme computing stuff for whole year .


----------



## Ecko (Aug 17, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> +1 for patiks and shrish .
> what i think is that the students should be taught subjects which they need practically need in future .
> 
> for example maths , the students must have more subjects in maths and science .
> ...




How can u imagine these things without basics like mathematics


----------



## Ron (Aug 17, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> our school computer does not have even windows xp or any linux installed
> 
> our teacher is primary teacher . sometimes i am repairing the school system .



Ru a school student buddy....Thats Gr8.....


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 17, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> our current education system just encourages learning by rote.. But i didnt give in to.. And i m proud of it.. Also like u not evy1 is interested in history and geography.. I dont say that they arent amazing subjects but just that they dont interest me.. But i had to waste my time learning them.. Also at at this stage of my education (fe engg)i expect that they give me the power to choose my subjects rather than learning shitty chemistry and engg drawing




same here yaar....... had 2 study those subjects in frxt yr...... they were nt at all interestin....... u get a better view of ur branch wen u r in 2nd yr..... but still there r sm silly subjects wich r nt interestin at all..... but still u hav 2 study them........ n nw in 3rd yr....... its what u shud hav been taught in 1st yr....

@pathiks.... u r in wich collg dude


----------



## Pathik (Aug 17, 2007)

i m in dj sanghvi mumbai.. And even my second year syllabus sucks.. It s about a decade old..
Btw @zeeshan, best of luck.. Hope that u dont waste half ur productive student years wasting time like us..


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 17, 2007)

^^^ dude d syllabus is same all over mumbai.....fr m.u...... but its better than 1st yr...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 17, 2007)

raina_rocks said:
			
		

> ^^^ dude d syllabus is same all over mumbai.....fr m.u...... but its better than 1st yr...


Sylabus in Canadian/US universities is interestin all 4 years .

i'm eagerly waitin to complete school in dive deep into CS


----------



## slugger (Aug 17, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Sylabus in Canadian/US universities is interestin all 4 years .
> 
> i'm eagerly waitin to complete school in dive deep into CS



in all likelyhood ud b taught by indian students whod have done der schooling from kendrya vidyalaya followed BTech from an NIT and now doing MS+PhD from US

so remember dat wat u r learning in US is essentially sourced from India


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 17, 2007)

^^^ ya agreed indians r most knowledgeable ppl.......
but u will hav 2 agree tat indian education system is wrong smwhr....


----------



## Garbage (Aug 18, 2007)

^^ How could you say that the Education system producing *most knowledgeable ppl* is wrong ????


----------



## slugger (Aug 18, 2007)

raina_rocks said:
			
		

> ^^^ ya agreed indians r most knowledgeable ppl.......
> but u will hav 2 agree tat indian education system is wrong smwhr....


The Indian courseware is well-balanced and studynig which will lead to all-round devlopment of an individual

*The problem arises in the teaching process of this course*

Teachers in India are some of the most under-paid profesionals in our country (not referring to IBs and Public schools).

As a result of this, the brightest minds of our contry, who should in fact be teaching us these courses shy away from becoming teachers and instead, in their places we get _losers_ who have no job prospects in a professional field and so turn to becoming teachers just to earn a living.

When your basic purpose of becoming a teacher is so flawed one can not expect them to teach us with the kind of dedication and zest needed to appeal to peoples senses. As a result their teaching indiuces boredom and an indifferent attitude towards a particular subject which somehow manifest into a hatred for a particular subject. In fact the hatred should be directed towards the teachers who did such a shoddy job teaching us the subject.

I was exposed to such shoddy teachers only after +2, when, on entering college, I was being taught by _losers_ who had graduated from some God-forsaken uni and now pursuing der PG from some equally god-forsaken Uni. Mind you, my Univrsity is considered to be one of the top universities in the country, with MOU with a lot of foreign Uni and Industries


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 18, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> ^^ How could you say that the Education system producing *most knowledgeable ppl* is wrong ????




its wrong coz v r nt allowed 2 study subjects of our choice in scools....... v hav 2 study boring subjects(atleast i think those were boring).........
ok tell me why r indian kids nt able to make diff gadgets like japnese kids????


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2007)

@shirish y do u think that no indian company has ever developed a popular software??


----------



## Garbage (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ Bcoz we are INDIANS... 

There is a famous sentence, *An INDIAN is clever but a GROUP OF INDIANS is Headache.* 

The proper justification is that, we are weak in business from ancient times. Thats why... But take any good software and see the developer list. U get atleast a developer from India. Isn't it ??
Do u know, how much INDIAN employees M$ have ??



			
				raina_rocks said:
			
		

> its wrong coz v r nt allowed 2 study subjects of our choice in scools....... v hav 2 study boring subjects(atleast i think those were boring).........
> ok tell me why r indian kids nt able to make diff gadgets like japnese kids????



okkkkk ....

Instead of giving answer, let me ask you another question,
Why Japanese kids are not able to develop softwares (or u may say do s/w projects) as Indian kids (yeh.. I say Kids.... U can find many of them here on forum  ) ???

I think, now u can answer urself to ur question !!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 19, 2007)

Well the fact is that the indian Education System is Purely Theoretical(thereby promoting learning by Rote) and does not have a hint of practicality . It doest not promote the overall development of the child , but only wants it to remember things n give exams rather than stressing whether the child is actually learning(and not remembering) .

Well here's the motto of University of Waterloo Canada .


> *Tell me and I Forget
> Teach me and I Remember
> Involve me and I Learn*



i Think our education system shoul follow this thought .


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2007)

raina_rocks said:
			
		

> its wrong coz v r nt allowed 2 study subjects of our choice in scools....... v hav 2 study boring subjects(atleast i think those were boring).........
> ok tell me why r indian kids nt able to make diff gadgets like japnese kids????



hav u researched the education system of Japan and China.
Its the most strict one, so thats the reason.

At least our edu system is not like a  prison, its liberal to certain extent.

And wonder why u all r cursing the education system even though u havent faced the worst.

I hav studied from CBSE and by that time the books were much tough but now the syllabus has be reduced to a pinch. Every question that comes in exam comes from text books only now.

Now am in BE of engg(IT) and thats too frm the toughest university, Pune University (also known as Oxford of east). Even getting 70% marks is a big deal here.


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 19, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> hav u researched the education system of Japan and China.
> Its the most strict one, so thats the reason.
> 
> At least our edu system is not like a  prison, its liberal to certain extent.
> ...





dude i hav also studied frm cbse........n i hav also studied d old syllabus....... n i hav studied in an army scool.......wich was nt less thn a prison


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 19, 2007)

this thread has gone terribly offtopic........hahaha

the thread starter will be confused and wondering how and why are these guys are lost in their own stuff......

enjoy !


----------



## Ron (Aug 19, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Well the fact is that the indian Education System is Purely Theoretical(thereby promoting learning by Rote) and does not have a hint of practicality . It doest not promote the overall development of the child , but only wants it to remember things n give exams rather than stressing whether the child is actually learning(and not remembering) .
> 
> Well here's the motto of University of Waterloo Canada .
> 
> ...



I completely agrree with u..............



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> this thread has gone terribly offtopic........hahaha
> 
> the thread starter will be confused and wondering how and why are these guys are lost in their own stuff......
> 
> enjoy !


Heeeeeeeee


----------



## Garbage (Aug 19, 2007)

yeh... This topic should be moved (?) (or created) in Chit-Chat section


----------



## mustang (Aug 20, 2007)

For downloading the C++ go to:- *www.borland.com/downloads/download_...d_cbuilder.html
I think the latest version is 5.02.

other free C++ compilers and resources here: *www.thefreecountry.com/compilers/cpp.shtml and *www.bloodshed.net/devcpp.html.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 20, 2007)

mustang said:
			
		

> For downloading the C++ go to:- *www.borland.com/downloads/download_...d_cbuilder.html
> I think the latest version is 5.02.



Link is broken. Please fix it.


----------



## slugger (Aug 20, 2007)

i dint no u cud download C++ 
*AFAIK* u can either download only d C++ compiler or or d IDE+compiler

if u want Boralnd's *Turbo C++* click on d link 

click here 2 get *Borland C++ Compiler version 5.5*


----------



## william (Aug 20, 2007)

but stil in  many of the schools they start c++ in 11th, its strange they are starting this language in 9th only.


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 20, 2007)

^^ thts coz ppl nw r intelligent to start early....


----------



## slugger (Aug 20, 2007)

programming promotes/encourages logical thinkig [unless of course u r intelligen only 2 do copy-paste ]

and n e way dey dont start off wit developing OSes from 9th

dey *start* doing codin  innocent programs like hello world, calculator, sum GK games, leap year, factorials and other such cutsy program

my school dey get kids 2 program in BASIC from 5th [optional tho]


----------



## max_demon (Aug 21, 2007)

my motto
*
See the master
follow the master
walk with master
be the master*


----------



## slugger (Aug 21, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> my motto
> *
> See the master
> follow the master
> ...



dats nice 
u a poet or sumthin 
nice motto u composed


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 21, 2007)

@slugger........ if u start early... u will definetely get d result...... but if u start late u r never sure......


----------



## Garbage (Aug 21, 2007)

ut how much early ?? who decide ???


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 21, 2007)

^^^ obviously ur parents, teachers, n u....... but tat doesnt happen.......  teachers cant pay attention to each student....... parents arent tat much technical..... n u r a child....... tats hw it fails!!!


----------



## max_demon (Aug 22, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> ut how much early ?? who decide ???


*I*_(i mean you)

_*Decide*


----------



## Garbage (Aug 22, 2007)

hey max_demon... Listen....

This world can't be working ONLY by technicians. There must be SOMEONE who NEED them. If u r going to produce ALL TECHNICIANS, then the world can't work...

Isn't it ???


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 22, 2007)

^^^ if max wants 2 b an it proffesional its his choice....... thr must b sm1 who is goin 2 b historian..... so he will surely need max's help..... so balance is maintained......
juss d diff is tat decision is taken a bit early....


----------



## max_demon (Aug 22, 2007)

raina_rocks said:
			
		

> ^^^ if max wants 2 b an it proffesional its his choice....... thr must b sm1 who is goin 2 b historian..... so he will surely need max's help..... so balance is maintained......
> juss d diff is tat decision is taken a bit early....


Yeah , everyone is trying to be perfect in his field .

for example : my friend sandeep wants to become astro physician . but without network and computers it is impossible , and without him ..ummm when i need information about weather last time?


----------



## slugger (Aug 22, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> for example : my friend sandeep wants to become astro physician . but without network and computers it is impossible , and without him ..ummm when i need information about weather last time?


 

d00d get ur facts right before you make use of that keyboard

d very fact dat u say Astrophysics has got anything to do with weather forcasting reveals the high level of ignorance you have been bestowed upon by Providence

As for you claiming that without computer research in Astrophysics is absolutely impossible, well sorry to break you illusion, but some of the most pioneering work in the field of Astrophyiscis had been done with calculations performed usin Log tables in the 60s. The use of computer from the 70/80s has helped in getting the work done faster. Computers are a means to an end, not the end itself

you might want to have a look at *The Smithsonian/NASA Astrophysics Data System * to really understand what Astrophysics really is and throw light on the darkness of ignorance you so happily seem to be existing in.

If you happen to live anywhere close to Pune then I suggest that you take a trip down to *IUCAA* to see the kind of work some of the brightest minds of this country are involved in, the kind of people possesing brilliance which companys like the Infys, the Kanbays, the Syntels can only dream of recruiting (and keep on dreaming).

If you ever get a chance, you *must* attend a lecture delivered by people like *Dr. Arvind Paranjpe and Prof. Padmanabhan* from *IUCAA*

I can assure you that you will become a convert

*PS:* People pursuing research in the field of Astrophysics are known as *Astrophysicist* and not Astro Physician, as you so confidently proclaim


----------



## max_demon (Aug 23, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> d00d get ur facts right before you make use of that keyboard
> 
> d very fact dat u say Astrophysics has got anything to do with weather forcasting reveals the high level of ignorance you have been bestowed upon by Providence
> 
> ...


 Chill , i was just giving example . i only wanted to explain that everyone is important . like i help you you help me.

you got me wrong , (i usually get less marks in inglish)  

and i am n18000b in astronomics , many know that my spelling mistakes are in excexx and my keyboard is old now .

anyways , Sorry for my mistake


----------



## slugger (Aug 23, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> anyways , Sorry for my mistake



_arre nahi yaar!!!_ no sorry-worry needed/expected

it is just that for a person who has more than a passing intrest in Astrophysics, the previous post caused me great anguish

Peace d00d


----------

